# Broan bathroom heater problem



## donankat (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a really strange one here. I have a complete heater assembly for a ceiling mounted broan heater. The fan is ok. This is only the heater side. When I plug it in to test it, it will only work if the blower is blowing upwards, which is the wrong direction. When i flip it over it dies out. All of the wires are in good shape and tight. The blower is spinning freely. What could possibly cause this thing to stop when flipped.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Does it have tilt switch in\on it


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Two web sites and still no model number posted?


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like a loose electrical connection. You can fiddle around with the wiring (safely) and see if it starts or stops. You can have a break in a wire that looks good.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

donankat said:


> I have a really strange one here. I have a complete heater assembly for a ceiling mounted broan heater. The fan is ok. This is only the heater side. When I plug it in to test it, it will only work if the blower is blowing upwards, which is the wrong direction. When i flip it over it dies out. All of the wires are in good shape and tight. The blower is spinning freely. What could possibly cause this thing to stop when flipped.


Is it less than 90 days old? if so, take it back and get another one. Could be a bad heater element/wire somewhere as already mentioned. Call or go online and ask manufacturer. Have your model number and date of purchase ready, they have very good customer service. They have help me out before. Just a thought. Others will be along shortly with more advice. Thanks.

click here for broans website


----------



## donankat (Dec 11, 2013)

It's out of a Broan 659f unit. Can't return it came with house i bought. No tilt switch, besides it only works upside down. Like I said, I can jiggle the wires and nothing happens.
Element has good glow to it. I pulled the motor out of the assembly and now it does't cut out upside down. I'm thinking maybe now that it doesn't have a load on it, no blower wheel, and no element. I don't know. I'm thinking about just ordering another one online but I would be sick if the new one did it too.


----------

